# Static Electric Shock - Heat Press - Help



## NA5KAR (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello All,

I have a Hotronix 16x20 clam shell heat press. I put an aftermarket teflon cover on the lower platen. Sometimes, when I pull the printed shirt off the machine, I can feel and hear the buildup of static electricity around the lower platen. The next time I touch the platen, or even lean against it, I get a shock. I was thinking about getting an anti static wristband, like the computer tech people use. Not sure if this will work. Any thoughts about how to ground myself or the machine to prevent the shock? Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I worked for years with plastic injection moulding machines and often the static was so bad it knocked me off my feet!

With milder shocks, such as the ones you are describing, and the one you get when getting out of a car, they can be avoided by intentionality slapping, or grabbing, the metalwork, rather than just touching, or brushing past it, to discharge the static without feeling anything.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

what is under your feet?

try working in bare feet
try using parchment paper on the bottom platen instead of teflon
(personally, i hate teflon and never use it, maybe it shocked me when i was wee little)

what webtrekker says is true
you are basically creating a little lightning bolt (an arc through the air),
but if you don't give it that time component to form between the two surface, then no arc


----------



## NA5KAR (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. I will try all of your suggestions. The teflon sheet on the bottom platen is a full cover. It helps the shirts slide on and off. I have been wearing flip flops and I stand on a rubber mat for comfort. I'll try slapping the platen after I take the shirt off. Might look goofy, but if it save me a shock, then who cares. Thanks.


----------

